# adressdatei in exel anlegen



## ziriander (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich in Exel eine Adressdatei anlege, bzw. wo ich eine Anleitung dazu finden kann. Ich benötige das um später Serienbriefe auszudrucken.

merci for help
ziriander


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juni 2003)

Da gibt es mehrer Möglichkeiten, die sich an Deiner Word/Excel-Version orientieren. Du kannst über den Menüpunkt Serienbriefe eine Datentabelle anlegen. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist es einfach die Excel-Tabelle anzulegen und dann in Word über den Menüpunkt Serienbriefe mit dem Serienbrief zu verknüpfen.

Ich glaube aber, das wird auch in der Word/Excel-Hilfe erklärt. Ein Tutorial dafür habe ich noch nicht gesehen ( hmm, mal eins schreiben  ).

Momentan kann ich Dir aber leider nicht großartig helfen, da ich an einem Macintosh sitze und die Schritte aus dem Kopf warscheinlich nicht zusammenkriege, bzw. das eine oder andere vergessen würde


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Nabend ...!

Also ich musste meinem Onkel letztens dabei helfen! Er kam an und meinte, du kannst mir doch bestimmt bei meinen Serienbriefen helfen ne  Naja, dann habe ich kurz gegoogelt und ne PDF gefunden, wo das ordentlich beschrieben war! 10min dann hat ich's drauf. 
Mit der Tabelle ist doch eigentlich garkein Problem. Da machst du ne Excel o. Word-Tabelle mit z. B. 

Name
Vorname
Straße
PLZ
Ort
und dann ganz einfach in Word einfügen: 
Extras --> Seriendruck --> Erstellen --> Serienbriefe --> Aktives Fenster -->Daten importieren --> Datenquelle öffnen (Tabelle wählen) --> ... --> (in der neuen Symbolleiste) Seriendruckfeld einfügen

ciao, der Budda


----------



## ziriander (18. Juni 2003)

Ich habe ein paar Anläufe gebraucht, aber nun habe ich es soweit hinbekommen. Besten Dank


@Budda
Du hast nicht zufällig noch diesen Link zur PDF File? Dann würde ich mir das mal speichern. In einem Halben Jahr habe ich das sicher alles wieder vergessen. :-(


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

morgen schau ich nochmal nach! nun ist's mir zu spät ...  

bis dann


----------



## Zizile (19. Juni 2003)

*Excel-Tabelle*

Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Tipp. 

Wenn du das Tabellenblatt aufbaust würde ich
auf jedenfall noch folgende Spalten dazunehmen, später dazutun ist sehr zeitaufwendig:

Telefonnummer
Titel
Amtstitel 
!!!! Geschlecht (m oder w), da du sonst später keinen richtigen Serienbrief machen kannst wenn du z.B. in der Anschrift willst:

Herrn Hofrat
Mag. Vorname Familienname

 und in der Begrüßung

Sehr geehrter Herr Mag. Familienname!

gruß


----------



## ziriander (19. Juni 2003)

Ja, das leuchtet ein und sorgt für eine komplette Adressdatei (obwohl ich bis jetzt noch keinen Hofrat kenne)
Aber wozu die Unterscheidung mänlich weiblich?


----------



## Dario Linsky (19. Juni 2003)

> Aber wozu die Unterscheidung mänlich weiblich?


Für die Anrede im Serienbrief?


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juni 2003)

> Sehr geehrter Herr Susanne Musterfrau


  
Wenn jetzt Frau Musterfrau auch noch Doktor ist, wirst Du das in jedem Brief einzeln nachtragen müssen  

Überlege Dir alles, was Du eventuell brauchen könntest vorher einzubauen, sonst machst Du Dir unnötig Arbeit indem Du dann wieder alles umbauen darfst, wenn etwas fehlt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Juni 2003)

Word bietet Dir durch Bedingungsfeld einfügen optimale Möglichkeiten "Abfragen" einzubauen, welche Felder genutzt werden müssen...

Probier einfach mal einwenig rum und wenn es überhaupt nicht klappt frag einfach nochmal nach.


----------



## ziriander (19. Juni 2003)

OK Leute,

Ich habe in Exel die Tabelle so angelegt das ich notfalls auch noch was nachrüsten kann. Und nach einigem Durcheinander habe ich nun auch die Serienbrieffunktion von Word im Griff.

Besten Dank an alle


----------

